# Three Cheers



## Platdigger (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th guys!
Randy


----------



## Oz (Jul 4, 2008)

Same back at you Plat! Let us not forget it is not just the 4th, it is INDEPENDANCE DAY!
Let’s try to stay that way.

Oz


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 4, 2008)

That's right! She is still worth fighting for.....


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 4, 2008)

And lets say a prayer for the Aussies and Brits who are fighting for and with your guys in the middle east.

Peace, and happy 4th to you all!


----------

